
Nasa to hack Mars rover Opportunity to fix 'amnesia' fault - happyscrappy
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30642548
======
farva
You would think they'd have engineered at least some basic wear leveling in. I
guess it didn't occur to them at design time that it might survive as long as
it has.

~~~
dragonwriter
Its maybe worth noting that it's about 11 years into a three month mission, so
there's that...

